# The Cashout Supplement Program



## Cashout (Jul 10, 2012)

The first rule of supplements is: “If it works for you, use it otherwise don’t waste your money on it.”

As I’ve written a few times in the past, I am not one who supplements extensively. Although, I’ve tried just about every single supplement on the market, there are only a handful of products that are useful to me.
Here they are an what I find useful about them.

Multi-vitamin (2X daily) – you just cannot get all the vital amines, trace elements and mineral from that we need from our food sources when we are engaged in bodybuilding activities.

Calcium Supplement (600 mg daily) – most multis don’t provide an adequate level of calcium. Since I don’t do dairy, I need a calcium source. For me this has never been much of an issue but that is a whole other story.

Osteo-BiFlex (2 tablets daily)  – a chondroitin, glucosamine,  MSM combo product that I’ve used now for about 5 years. I’ve never had joint issues but after a period of elbow trouble from a condition I created doing overhead tricep extensions with a dumbbell, I worked through a whole host of these types of products to evaluate their effect. This one had the greatest effect for me in terms of mitigating some of my elbow issue.

Vit C/Vit B complex (1 table each) – taken after each workout. They are water soluble vitamins and get excreted quickly. 

Creatine – (approx. 7 g daily) No brainer – been shown to improve performance and for me it gives me 2-3 extra reps on most sets.  I use this year round – no cycling on and off.

Fish Oils – (3 g per day) – cardio vascular impact factor for me – BP (typically 120s/60s) is on average 5-7 points lower and my resting heart rate( typically between 49 – 54) is about 3-4 beats slower.
Whey protein – 2-4 scoops per day in my oatmeal.

Caffeine + Aspirin – taken pre-workout – 200mgs/81 mgs – works great for training focus and energy.
That’s it. That is what I use daily and that has been consistent for years and years now. 

Again, I’ve tried just about everything you can name but I only integrate those products that I find make some value added contribution to my training.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 10, 2012)

I use some of this on daily basis, fish oil, caffeine, whey, vit C and B and multi. I will add the creatine and calcium next cycle so if works for me. One thing I always use is Vit D and BCAAs always on my stack.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 10, 2012)

i also think beta alanine has its place next to creatine, also krill oil.  wayyy better than fish.  nice write up.


----------



## Azog (Jul 10, 2012)

What sort of multivitamin do you use?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 10, 2012)

Another good write up by cash!!!


----------



## Cashout (Jul 10, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> i also think beta alanine has its place next to creatine, also krill oil.  wayyy better than fish.  nice write up.



With all the brew-haha over beta, I was very disappointed in it. I ran several different brands for over 2 years and I eventually conclude that it had no benefit for me whatsoever..

I did the krill switch over back in 2010 and used them for the better part of 9 months. I notice no change in any of my lipids markers, VO2 uptake, and BP over the use of basic fish oils. Since Krill is more expensive than traditional fish oils, and I received no measurable benefit from krill over fish, I couldn't justify the extra cost for no added measurable benefit.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 10, 2012)

Azog said:


> What sort of multivitamin do you use?



A basic All-in-one from Sam's Club - Member's Mark Brand - 300 tabs for $9.98. 

Over the years, I've used all kinds of "fancy name brad" sports performance multis. What I've found with multis is this.

You need a general level of the basics and mega dosing really provides no benefit.

It's like have a 8 ounce cup. It's full if you put 8 ounces of water into it. If you try to put 12 ounces into it, your just wasting it.


----------



## Azog (Jul 10, 2012)

Great thread and post! Thank you.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 10, 2012)

Great post! What I have found in using different brands of fish oils over the years is that the quality certainly varies widely by manufacturer. For me, I end up sticking to the brands that focus on manufacturing a fish oil product from a quality source. One caution about fish oil... there is such a thing as too much. I started upping my dose to very high levels when I was off cycle a couple years ago and at one point my vision started to suffer and it freaked me out. It literally felt like the oil was seeping into my eyes. I'm not sure what connection fish oil could have with tear ducts, but I know it was the fish oil that was affecting it because I lowered the dose and it went away.

I recently just started using *Cissus* for joint pain and am very happy with the results. Having shoulder issues over the years, theis stuff really helps give me the added support to finish those extra reps on bench and back work. 

*Waxy Maize* in combination with aminos has been a really good product for me. I feel like I keep more of my gains and my muscles feel fuller when using it. It is by no means a way to cheat the system, but it certainly will reward you if you stay focused and committed. 

Vitamin D3 is also very important to me as it helps me get an even tan and maintain soft skin (sounds uber ghey, I know...but you guys know the ladies love the soft skin!)


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh I love a man with silky smooth skin, as well as a nice even tan. You animal you get some!! LMAO.


----------



## KingMoose (Jul 10, 2012)

Real close to the same thing here...I feel like a pill-poppin' hypochondriac when i look at the countertop.  Calcium comes through a Zinc/Mag/calcium supp though and I need to read how much they prevent uptake of eacj other.  D3 and Glutamine at about 5g/day are added.  No osteo-b and I use flaxseed instead of fish oil...(are the two even comparable. Need to find reading material in that.   Oh, and melatonin an hour before bed...damn, maybe I AM a pill-poppin' hypo!?!?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cashout said:


> With all the brew-haha over beta, I was very disappointed in it. I ran several different brands for over 2 years and I eventually conclude that it had no benefit for me whatsoever..
> 
> I did the krill switch over back in 2010 and used them for the better part of 9 months. I notice no change in any of my lipids markers, VO2 uptake, and BP over the use of basic fish oils. Since Krill is more expensive than traditional fish oils, and I received no measurable benefit from krill over fish, I couldn't justify the extra cost for no added measurable benefit.





I rep a supplement company elsewhere.  Since ive been with them ive beening giving my mom bottles of Krill.  with no change in diet (she eats bad for being in her 50's), no exercise at all,  her BP dropped a bit and bad cholesterol dropped 28 pts IIRC.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 10, 2012)

shocked you use Osteo-BiFlex instead of bulk cissus.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 10, 2012)

Tried Cissus a couple of times with no improvement in my Olecranic Bursitis. Its a different condition than traditional arthritis that afflicts most folks.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 11, 2012)

Im cheap, only use fish oil and sams club multi vitamin and sams cheapass protein. Carcasses, lots of carcasses, never let me down.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 11, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Im cheap, only use fish oil and sams club multi vitamin and sams cheapass protein. Carcasses, lots of carcasses, never let me down.



All about some Sams club...best way to go!


----------

